# DIANE WATSON "Rock Star" on World Cup Tour



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Way to go Diane!!!!! :teeth::star:


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Diane can't comment at this moment.. She has a gig and is busy being a "Rock Star" at the AZ Cup right now... Rock on Diane!! :star:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I want an autograph!!!
Way to go Diane, you go girl!!!!:shade::star::darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats.......

By the way people I am her personnal cheufer........so I have the in!!!!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks like she is shooting really good in AZ also. Way to go Diane!!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Gold team medal and an individual bronze.... Here she is in action at Santa Domingo.


----------

